# Exo Terra stackable



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all

Does anyone stack their Exo terras. 

Read some old threads and they mainly say no, but not all.

Would like an updated opinion.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

I have in the past, but they don't stack brilliantly in my opinion. Two high is usually fine but 3+ and they start looking quite precarious I think.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Stacking*

I was thinking of stacking a 4ft wide on top of two 2ft wide by 3ft high, so would only be going two high.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Diamondback said:


> I was thinking of stacking a 4ft wide on top of two 2ft wide by 3ft high, so would only be going two high.




Can’t see an issue there at all ..

Remember that heat rises though ..

I had s 4’ wooden viv on top of a 5’ wooden one and the heat from the ceramic lamp in the lower viv heated the viv above as well !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

